# 42. Elizabeth Haydon Discussion



## Philip Overby (Aug 29, 2014)

One thing about Elizabeth Haydon's books I noticed when I was younger was how awesome the cover art was. I used to stare at the cover of Rhapsody all the time. I think I finally broke down and bought the book, but as with most books, it got lost in my attic somewhere. I'd love to pick up that book again one of these days. 

I think she's probably best known for her Symphony of Ages series, although I could be wrong. 

Thoughts on her work?


----------



## Feo Takahari (Aug 29, 2014)

Read the TV Tropes for this. Seriously, read it. I could not keep a straight face when I got to the part about, shall we say, alternate uses of fire magic.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 29, 2014)

I read it several times and couldn't find what you're talking about. Is it under one of the sub-headings?


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 30, 2014)

I thought Rhapsody was pretty good, but I never read the rest of the series.


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 30, 2014)

I enjoyed the Rhapsody trilogy, but beyond that I thought the story went a bit downhill. I would like to go back and read the trilogy again though. It had some very inventive elements.


----------



## A.A. Kingsbury (Sep 27, 2015)

I loved the first three novels....Then I read the 4th and 5th. If I remember correct I gave them to the cats to play with. Haven't touched them since as I was extremely disappointed. 


_____________________________________________
WWW.THECROWNSOFALMACH.CO.UK


----------

